# My Daughter



## Bow Only (Jun 14, 2015)

My 12 year old daughter was recently recognized at an awards ceremony at Georgia Southern for her score on the SAT.  She is sharp as a tack like her mother but unfortunately acts like me.


----------



## 12pointer (Jun 14, 2015)

Tell her congrats for me and to keep up the good work.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 14, 2015)

Good for her. I know you are proud.


----------



## mattech (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 14, 2015)

tell her keep it uuuupppppppp!

good job!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats!  Pretty young lady with a good brain to boot!  She will go far in whatever endeavor she chooses.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Smart and Beautiful!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## kevincox (Jun 22, 2015)

Already taking the SAT! What grade is she in Matt? That's awesome!


----------



## jbird1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 14, 2015)

Just saw this. Matt, ain't NO WAY that child is already 12!!
Time flies.
She's a lovely young lady now and sounds like she is smart as a whip. You are gonna have your hands full my friend when the boys start sniffing around


----------

